# Nevada Highway Patrol pulls over hearse driver in HOV lane



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> LAS VEGAS (FOX5) -- When local law enforcement warns motorists that they must be accompanied by another person to utilize HOV lanes, the small print reads as follows: passengers must be alive.
> 
> Drivers have tried it with dummies and pets in the past, but Nevada Highway Patrol Trooper Travis Smaka encountered a carpooling first on Monday - a hearse driver shuttling the deceased.
> 
> ...


Nevada Highway Patrol pulls over hearse driver in HOV lane
In his defense nowhere on the signs does it say the passenger must be living.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Who cares. What a lunatic for stopping this guy.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

USAF3424 said:


> Who cares. What a lunatic for stopping this guy.


It was a minivan and he gave the driver a warning.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Cut to 1:30


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

HOV is not for dead bodies. Fucking mutt.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

what if the spirit of the corpse was riding shotgun?


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

I will just slap a "Jesus is my co pilot" sticker on my car and I'm good to go....


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Cop needs to get a life.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Would have got a laugh out of it myself 

Read the article then saw this . . . .

*Woman licks tub of ice cream, returns it to grocery store freezer in viral video*

Now this bitch should go to jail* *


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> Would have got a laugh out of it myself
> 
> Read the article then saw this . . . .
> 
> ...


Woman tampering with ice cream in Texas facing up to 20 years in jail
From what they were saying on the news it sounds like she could get 20 years if convicted. Thankfully she did it in a state that might actually convict her.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Javert said:


> Cop needs to get a life.


He was doing his job and frankly, if you see a mini van driving with just the driver, you assume there's a corpse in the back? I bet plenty of Troopers who watch over the entry to the zipper lane would do just what this guy did, HIS JOB.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

pahapoika said:


> Would have got a laugh out of it myself
> 
> Read the article then saw this . . . .
> 
> ...


What, that's wrong? Shit. Well, I guess I better never admit to that sort of thing.

What ever happened to the concept of FREE SAMPLES?!?!?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> What, that's wrong? Shit. Well, I guess I better never admit to that sort of thing.
> 
> What ever happened to the concept of FREE SAMPLES?!?!?


Well if no one told you it was frowned upon then it's not your fault. Had someone told you it was frowned upon you wouldn't do it.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Probably not.


----------

